# Servomotor mit 1 Bremse -> Kat. 3?



## MasterOhh (22 Februar 2022)

Moin,

weiß jmd. wie bei Industrieroboter (z.B. klassische Knickarmroboter) die in der EN ISO 10218-1 geforderte Einfehlersicherheit (Kat. 3 Struktur) erreicht wird, wenn jeder Achs-Antrieb nur *eine* Bremse hat?
Bei Vertikalachsen weiß ich, das für Kat. 3 idR immer 2 Bremsen verbaut werden. Bei Robotern ist mir aber noch kein Modell untergekommen, das 2 Bremsen an einem Servo (oder sonst wo in der Achse) hat.
Wir der Fehler "Ausfall der Bremse / Verlust der Haltekraft" über einen Fehlerausschluss (Ruhestromprinzip, Federbelastete Bremsscheiben etc.) in den Skat gedrückt?

In der Regel nehmen wir die Angaben der Hersteller einfach so hin, ohne zu hinterfragen / darüber nach zu denken. Da ich mich aber gerade aus Gründen etwas spezieller mit der Materie beschäftige, ist mir das erstmalig bewusst aufgefallen.

PS aus Servoantriebe die für Roboteranwendungen verkauft werden, haben nach meinen Recherchen nur eine "Sicherheits"-Bremse.


----------



## lenovo (22 Februar 2022)

Hallo,

dieses Thema hatte ich mich vor länger Zeit auch beschäftigt. Der Roboterhersteller hat uns dazu ein Dokument zur Verfügung gestellt, worin bestätigt wird, dass die Bremsanlage des Roboters PL d zertifiziert ist. In dem Fall gab es ebenfalls nur eine Bremse, aufgrund der Beschaffenheit und der internen Diagnose der Bremse wurde ein PL d erreicht und zertfiziert.

Wir haben damals auch ein Dokument über die  Funktionsweise der Bremse bekommen, wo eklärt wurde, wie die Funkionsweise der Bremse ist. Der Aufbau glich der Kategorie 2 der 13849-1.

Kategorie 3 setzt 2 eine 2 kanaligkeit vorraus, man brauch aber keine Kategorie 3 um einen PLd zu erreichen

(Ich weiß nicht welchen PL du benötigst, mit Kategorie 2 ist max Pl d möglich, daher habe ich hier einfach mal von PL d gesprochen)


----------



## MasterOhh (22 Februar 2022)

Ja, PLd kann auch mit einer Kat. 2 Struktur erreicht werden, aber die EN ISO 10218-1 schreibt explizit Kat. 3 vor. 



> 5.4.2 Leistungsanforderung
> Sicherheitsbezogene Teile von Steuerungen müssen so konstruiert sein, dass sie PL „d“ mit Struktur Kategorie 3 erfüllen, wie in ISO 13849-1:2006 beschrieben oder, dass sie SIL 2 erfüllen mit einer Hardware-Fehlertoleranz von 1 mit einem Proof-Test-Intervall nicht unter 20 Jahren


----------



## Tommi (22 Februar 2022)

Hallo, die Robotersteuerungen der neuesten Generationen haben einen integrierten Bremsentest, zumindest kann man den konfigurieren.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (22 Februar 2022)

Tommi schrieb:


> Hallo, die Robotersteuerungen der neuesten Generationen haben einen integrierten Bremsentest


Den gab es auch schon vor 20 Jahren, z.b. am Kuka KRC2 Safe


----------



## hirngabel (22 Februar 2022)

Es gibt noch die Möglichkeit durch Kombination aus SS2 und Bremse. Dann kommt die Bremse nur bei Not-Halt, bzw. wenn der SS2 versagen sollte zum Einsatz.
Außerdem sagt die Norm ja auch nicht, dass die Bremse als Sicherheitsfunktion ausgelegt sein muss, theoretisch kann der Roboter auch in eine sichere Position fahren, in der keine Bremse benötigt wird und dann die Zuhaltung der Schutztür erst freigeben.

Grundsätzlich finde ich aber auch das Vorgehen von einigen Roboterherstellern zweifelhaft, ich hab da auch schon so Aussagen bekommen wie "unsere Bremse ist sicher, da braucht man keinen Bremsentest"


----------



## Tommi (22 Februar 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Den gab es auch schon vor 20 Jahren, z.b. am Kuka KRC2 Safe


May be, aber so alt bist Du doch noch gar nicht...


----------



## Tommi (22 Februar 2022)

Die Info ist von Stäubli.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (22 Februar 2022)

Tommi schrieb:


> May be, aber so alt bist Du doch noch gar nicht...


Nicht maybe, das ist so. Und doch, bin ich 😉


----------



## MasterOhh (22 Februar 2022)

Tommi schrieb:


> Hallo, die Robotersteuerungen der neuesten Generationen haben einen integrierten Bremsentest, zumindest kann man den konfigurieren.


Ja, Bremsentests (statisch und dynamisch) sind oft vorhanden. Das gibt mir aber immer noch keine 2 Kanalige Struktur. Und Hersteller wie Fanuc verzichten ganz darauf weil die anscheint die besten Bremsen der Welt haben.

Ich würde ja echt verstehen wenn man sagen würde, die Bremsen sind so sicher konstruiert, das es zu keiner 1-Fehlersituation kommen kann, die die SF komplett neutralisieren. Immerhin gibt es ja auch nur eine Motorwelle und ein Getriebe die auch brechen können. 

Roboterachsen sind ja nichts weiter als Schwerkraft belastete Achsen, das sind Vertikalachsen bei Portalen aber auch und hier werden aber sehr oft 2 Bremsen (z.T. mit unterschiedlicher Wirkung wegen der Diversität) eingesetzt um Kat. 3 zu erreichen.

Oder ist das vieleicht so ein "Stand der Technik" Ding, das OK ist, weil alle Hersteller die Forderung der Norm ignorieren?


----------



## Holzmichl (22 Februar 2022)

Genau diese Diskussion hatte ich letzte Woche mit SEW über deren Sicherheitsbremse (nicht Doppelbremse) an DRN-Getriebemotoren.
Am Ende ist es darauf hinausgelaufen, dass SEW selbst gegenrechnet und bestätigt, dass deren Getriebe-Bremse-Konfiguration von der Kraft her "Dauerfest" ausgelegt ist. War in meinem Fall ein Flachgetriebemotor mit fb von 4,5 damit dieser Zustand = Dauerfest auch beim max Bremsmoment, erreicht werden kann.

Die Sicherheitsbremse inkl spezieller Bremsenansteuerung schafft von sich aus PLd und in Verbindung mit einem integrierten Diagnose- und Überwachungsgerät (SEW Typ DUE) bis zu PLe. Dabei muss kein Bremsentest gefahren werden, sondern die Überwachungseinheit kontrolliert bei jedem Lösen der Bremse den benötigten Luftspalt und gibt als Rückmeldung den Zustand der Bremse (geöffnet/geschlossen und ok/verschlissen + als "unsicheres" Signal 4-20mA über den exakten Luftspalt). Diese Signale sind dann auch verpflichtend in der Sicherheitslogik zu verwenden.

Am Ende muss man (oder kann man) das Zulieferteil, ob Getriebemotor oder wahrscheinlich auch Roboter, als vom Hersteller geprüft und als Sicherheitsbauteil nach erreichter Klassifizierung verplanen.


----------



## PeterK1981 (23 Februar 2022)

Das Ganze könnte so aussehen:

Kanal 1: mechanische Bremse
Kanal 2: Sicherer Stopp 2 

Für den Not-Halt hättest du dann einen PL von c über den ersten Kanal (sollte ausreichend sein). Der mögliche Energieausfall wird über Kanal 1 abgedeckt. 
Damit sollte eine Kat3 erfüllt sein.


----------



## Elektriko (23 Februar 2022)

PeterK1981 schrieb:


> Das Ganze könnte so aussehen:
> 
> Kanal 1: mechanische Bremse
> Kanal 2: Sicherer Stopp 2
> ...


Wie Kanal 2 sicherer Stopp?


----------

